# On the Ramp: Corporal Jordan Anderson Memorial Scholarship



## armyvern (18 Oct 2007)

Today seems to be a very appropriate day for making this announcement officially.

Before I make it, I wish to pass on these words on behalf of Jordan's widow Amanda and his parents:

To those of you responsible for seeing these efforts come to fruition, those of you who worked diligently behind the scenes of this site, to the PPCLI Regimental Association, to Jordan's Regiment, and to his military family, we thank you.

We will remember him.
 ______________________________________________________________________________________________
*On the Ramp* Corporal Jordan Anderson Memorial Scholarship

Corporal Jordan Anderson was a member of the 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry who was killed in Afghanistan on 04 July 2007 while voluntarily serving his Nation. 

Jordan was a strong advocate for education, both for himself and others. Jordan’s keen interest in striving to improve his own life, and that of others less fortunate, was much more than a thought in passing. He strove daily to set the example, through his own self-improvement, and through his determination, contributions to, and belief in a bright future for all the citizens of an Afghanistan free from extremist rule. 

He will remain a Canadian for whom to be proud. In honour of his supreme sacrifice, and of his commitment to life-long learning, the _On the Ramp _ scholarship has been established in his memory. Two successful applicants will receive monetary awards from this scholarship each year. 

The scholarship has been established, in perpetuity, at Jordan’s alumnus institution, the University of Manitoba. 

To contribute to this endowment fund:

***By cheque or money order:

Payable to The University of Manitoba and mailed to:
Department of Development and Advancement Services
179 Extended Education Complex
University of Manitoba
Winnipeg, MB   R3T 2N2

***By Credit Card:

U of M Endowment Donations

*** Please reference fund #*614673-317400-416001-7000* when making contributions to the “*On the Ramp*” Corporal Jordan Anderson Scholarship.  
______________________________________________________________________________________________

If you would like further information, or have any queries regarding this scholarship, please contact *both* of the following:

ArmyVern
3rd Herd

Due to our schedules, please ensure that you address both of us; one of us will respond as quickly as possible.


----------



## davidk (18 Oct 2007)

Well done! An excellent way to remember an excellent soldier.


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2007)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> Well done! An excellent way to remember an excellent soldier.



And, so very fitting in this instance.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2007)

More coverage here
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/life/story/4060696p-4664471c.html

Reproduced with the usual caveats et cetera:



> AMANDA Anderson barely held back her tears as she prepared to receive her husband Jordan's posthumous degree Thursday.
> 
> "It'll be an honour," she said in a brief interview moments before the University of Manitoba fall convocation began.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinman (3 Nov 2007)

We are all very very proud of GO!!! (Cpl Jordan Anderson- July 4 2007) and his accomplishments. He deserved this degree as he worked with dogged determination to get where he did. In our hearts, we know he would have continued and achieved his goals, that is just the kind of person he was. 

This endowment is something he would be very proud of. I encourage everyone to continue with contributions to the scholarship fund. Send a few dollars each month in his memory.  together we can make a difference. Together lets make Jordan as proud of us, as we are of him. 

Tim McGrath, proud father-inlaw of
Cpl Jordan Anderson

PS: Thanks to all those that have already contributed to make this happen.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Nov 2007)

The Usual Disclaimer:
http://myuminfo.umanitoba.ca/index.asp?sec=40&too=100&dat=11/3/2007&sta=3&wee=1&eve=8&npa=14142
Education in the midst of conflict 
Thursday, November 1, 2007 2:58 PM 


On Oct. 18 I received an e-mail from Kabul, Afghanistan. It was sent by Col. Michael Latouche (Canadian Forces), director of the Air Liaison Element of the International Security Assistance Force. He identified himself as a graduate of the University of Manitoba (class of 1996), and said that he was very proud that his university was awarding Cpl. Jordan Anderson a degree posthumously. He added also that he wanted to thank his alma mater for honouring this young man who "paid the ultimate price doing what his country asked him to do and for helping the people of Afghanistan."

Cpl. Anderson was just 25 years old when a roadside bomb ended his life and the lives of six others near Kandahar City this past July 4. One of four brothers, he was born in Iqaluit, growing up in Pelly Bay, Tuktoyaktuk and Inuvik in the Northwest Territories. His wife Amanda, who accepted her husband’s degree, said her husband worked hard on his courses, and hoped to become an intelligence officer. According to Dr. George Maclean, the acting head of political studies, Cpl. Anderson had completed all major degree requirements, with only some electives unfinished. He was a good student, showing considerable promise. His widow and his buddies from Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry described him as having a hunger for education, as indicated by having his "nose in a book" as often as he could, by a curiosity that constantly led him to search on the internet for topics that interested him, and by the papers he wrote for his courses that remain still, piled neatly on his desk at home. 

It is hard to imagine the path that took Jordan Anderson from the Northwest Territories to Afghanistan where his life ended so tragically. Like so many others before him, he seized the opportunity the armed services offered him to enrol at university, and he chose the University of Manitoba, perhaps because of its long record of making degree programs available through the military support office. He was serious about his studies, and Dr. Maclean has been quoted in a number of newspaper articles that, on the day Jordan Anderson died, he had been in touch with the university to discuss the route to continue his studies to earn an advanced degree in political studies and international relations. 

Many others worldwide have been awarded degrees posthumously, but in Canada, Jordan Anderson was the first soldier to die on active duty since the Korean War to have a degree conferred in such circumstances. The media focussed much attention on his story, but one had to have been present at Convocation to appreciate fully the emotion that captured everyone when Mrs. Anderson came forward to receive her husband’s degree. She is an articulate, lovely young woman, and had been fighting back tears before and during the ceremony as it unfolded. She gripped a photograph of her husband in her hand as she received her husband’s parchment from Dean Richard Sigurdson, whose usual cheerful and proudly uttered congratulatory comments to every Arts graduate turned quiet and serious. It was not possible to hear what he said because every member of the audience of 1,900 people at Convocation stood up spontaneously and broke into thunderous applause.  

Were we applauding the young widow, to let her know that we empathize with her sorrow? Were we applauding Jordan Anderson’s self-discipline, his devotion to his studies, and his focus on establishing his future through formal learning? Were we applauding all the young men and women of the Canadian Forces symbolized by Cpl. Anderson, who put their lives on the line daily as the price of freedom in Afghanistan? Perhaps we applauded for all these reasons and more.

I remember reading in the Globe and Mail when the first deployment of Canadian troops arrived in Afghanistan, the words of one soldier. He said among other things somewhat incredulously, "Imagine – they are against learning!" I did imagine, and thought of those millions of boys and young men who were allowed to learn only what the Taliban permitted, and the millions of girls and women who were not allowed to learn anything at all. In the comfort and security of Canada it is easy to take things for granted. It is sobering to imagine that not only would my daughter have not been permitted to learn had she been raised in Afghanistan when the Taliban were in control, but I would also have been prevented from learning, as well as practicing my profession. Imagine what the University of Manitoba would be like under such a regime – no women at all on our campuses, not as professors, not as support staff, not as students. No women working outside the home anywhere in Manitoba, no girls in school – and the boys limited to learning only those texts that the Taliban judged appropriate.

There are many reasons why Canadian troops are in Afghanistan, and the provision of schools and protection of those who attend them comprise just a fraction of the actions undertaken by Canadians serving in a zone of conflict on the other side of the world. Nevertheless, I am compelled to focus on the enormous contribution our troops are doing to protect the rights of all to attain an education. To my mind, to be able to learn is a precious thing, and protecting everyone’s opportunity to learn is a worthy undertaking. Over 6 million students enrolled in Afghan schools at all levels this year, and 2 million of them were girls. I am profoundly grateful to the Canadian Armed Forces for fighting those who would limit learning to a few, and would deny it to girls and women completely. And I am grateful to Cpl. Jordan Anderson who put his life on the line and lost it, to do something that his country asked him to do.


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2008)

Just came across this article in _The Western Sentinel_, and thought I'd post it up for those who wish to take a read.

Damn -- I miss him.  :-[

Fallen soldier receives degree / _On the Ramp _ Memorial Bursary


----------



## *star (6 Nov 2011)

ON THE RAMP - CPL JORDAN ANDERSON BURSARY 
University of Manitoba -

Please find the most up-to-date information, donation form and application form here: http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440000029/143000440000720/index-Eng.html

The bursary is open to any cadet, regular force or retired member in a part time, full time or distance learning program at the University of Manitoba. Preference will be given to political science students. 

(You might notice some variation in the actual terms and conditions of the bursary than when it was first announced. The University had to make some adjustments to meet their guidelines). 

On this webpage there is a letter from the Minister of National Defence along with an article about fundraising. There are also some pictures of Jordan and additional news articles.

Thank you to army.ca for petitioning the University to grant Jordan's degree posthumously. And for helping start the bursary process. 

Thank you to all who donated in Jordan's memory...additional donations will increase the annual bursary amount and help a deserving soldier further their education. (Donation form can be found on the above link).

I thought I posted this link last year when PPCLI first added to their webpage, but I don't see the info!

Again, thank you army.ca

Mrs.GO!!!


----------



## Rheostatic (6 Nov 2011)

A great gesture by the University of Manitoba and all those involved.


----------



## *star (22 Jan 2012)

I’m very pleased to announce that the University of Manitoba has awarded the annual 2011-2012 On the Ramp: Cpl Jordan Anderson bursary to: Sonny Brown. 

The bursary is open to any cadet, regular force or retired member in a part time, full time or distance-learning program at the University of Manitoba. Preference will be given to political science students.

Thank you to all who donated in Jordan's memory…I realize that money is tight and there are many “In Memory” of soldier charities doing great work around the world. 

Additional donations will increase the annual bursary amount and help a deserving soldier further their education. 

“On The Ramp” is an official bursary organized and overseen by the University of Manitoba. Recipients are selected by the University. You will receive a charitable receipt for donations over $10. 

If you are interested in donating please see: https://umanitoba.ca/admin/dev_adv/howtogive/donation/index.html

Under “I want to direct my gift to…” select “Scholarships and Bursaries” and leave the next drop down blank, and then in the “Other” box enter: On the Ramp: Cpl Jordan Anderson Bursary. This will ensure your donation gets directed in memory of Jordan and to next year’s intended recipient. There is a downloadable form on this page if you would rather mail in your donation. 

Thank you once again to everyone that donated in Jordan’s memory. 

If you’re interested in applying for the On The Ramp bursary please contact the U of M directly – either the Military Support Office, the faculty of Political Science (George Mclean) or Financial Aid & Awards department. 

If you’re a soldier considering going back to school, I strongly suggest contacting the Military Support Office - there are many supports in place for you to further you education while serving.

Mrs. GO!!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Jan 2012)

Donation made.

ERC


----------

